# Where to buy a pistol?



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Will be buying my first handgun in August and have no idea where to start. Buying a Glock from Academy does not seem to be the best choice. I would like to try different model Glocks to see how they fit my hand and shoot. Would also like a knowledgeable sales person. Last but not least, I would hope that wherever I make this purchase would also teach me how to shoot it.

May be asking for too much, but I do believe it would beat buying from Academy.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If your looking to shoot it at the place and or try them out prior to purchase .....

Memorial shooting center is a good start - they rent and sell them.......they also have all the parts if you want to upgrade things as well......oh and they will install it if you want too....

Good people, and they provide good training in their 360 Tacticle classes.......


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Champion firearms in college station.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Set aside some money to rent and try out the pistols you want. There are a number of indoor ranges that rent guns depending on where you are. Don't only rent Glocks if you can. Try out a couple other major manufacturers for comparrison just to make sure that is what you want. The last thing you want is to be stuck with a pistol you don't like. At least you are already targeting a good brand to start with. 

Not sure of your experience level, but If you want to go all out, look for a beginner pistol class. Get a little trigger time and learn a little more about proper grip, stance, and such to help you get a good start. 


Once you get ready to buy, google for gun stores in your area and shop around. This is not a cheap purchase and it will likely last your entire life. Take your time.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Depends on what part of town you live. Research and pick 3 or 4 guns your interested in then go nd a good range and rent them. After you pick one you like find the best price in your area. I'm in Cypress and use AGR. They've consistently been the lowest price in my area. One of their salesmen are arrogant A-holes but Richard and the girls are awesome!!! I've purchased 3 handguns from them and have saved owner $150 from their closest competitors.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

There is a gun show at pasadena on 8-1,2. Then the big one at NRG the following weekend. That would be the place to handle the most.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

First thing you need to do is decide what you want to use it for. Will it be kept in the house for self defense, carried to the range for target practice, hunting or concealed carry. No gun is really good for all. Once you decide that I think the suggestion to go cruise the gun show is a good idea to see which one fits you best and I agree with the suggestion to not limit your choices to Glock. I have several of them and love them but I also like my Springfield XD and my wife loves her FN. If you find several that you like research them to see opinions on things like reliability, trigger pull (you can improve most trigger pulls) then locate a gun range that has the ones you want to try for rent. That should narrow it down to the one you want and you can go shopping. Feel free to shop local or internet or maybe find a good used one on some of the FB gun sites. Most gun ranges have instructors available to help you get started without developing bad habits from the start. Good luck and enjoy your first purchase (there will be others to suit other needs).


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

A location might help to. Might be someone close to ya.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

A gun show is where you can handle and compare as many guns as you want and vendors' prices are very competitive, too. However, they commonly charge an extra 3% if you pay with credit card. Of course, you can buy gun via mail order, too if you already decided what you want. On-line prices tend to be a little lower, no sale tax, and in most case, no shipping charge. You will need to pay a nominal FFL transfer fee when receiving your gun.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Great selection of pistols at Big Guy's Shooting Supplies in Pearland, TX.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Appreciate the responses. I'm in Pearland through October if location has an impact on suggestions. I am looking for home and carry protection. Since I live in a 40ft motorhome, I believe the same pistol can address both needs. Was hoping to find a dealer that provides the opportunity to shoot various pistols onsite. Based on the comments so far, I have enough information to get busy.

Thanks,


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Arms Room on I45 in League City has many you can rent and shoot at their indoor range.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Took a while but finally got around to purchasing a pistol. Went with the Glock 19. I purchased it at the Arms Room. Also, signed up for a beginner's class and CHL class in December.

Appreciate the feedback from everyone.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

Great choice!


----------

